# Replace rear caliper on a MK4



## ldadalt (Nov 30, 2000)

How difficult of a job is this to do? I did a quick search and couldnt find much on the how-to side. Lets say replacing the brake pads/rotors is a 5 out of 10, what would replacing a caliper rate at? Are there any how-tos around?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Replace rear caliper on a MK4 (ldadalt)*

A 6


----------



## ldadalt (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Replace rear caliper on a MK4 (gehr)*

lulz. I was just thinking about this again this morning. I already have the dumb thing off, just remove the brake lines and put the new one on. I was sleepy last night


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

You have to bleed the brakes after replacing the caliper. Start with rear pass,then rear driver, then front pass, then front drivers.
If you don't know how to bleed brakes check for a DIY, i'm sure there are lots around.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Pipolicious (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Replace rear caliper on a MK4 (ldadalt)*

If you don't mind me asking...
How did you remove the E-brake cable? I see there is a retaining clip but after that I'm not sure I see how it should come off.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

Lift up the boot for handle inside car. There are two cables the run to the handle (one for each side) loosen off the nuts holding the cable tight. This is important because if you don't you'll stretch the cable and then have to replace them as well. 
Once those are loose, go the the rear calipers and find where the cable attaches to it. You'll see a rubber line and then the metal cable out the end with a steel ball on it. Grab the cylinder with pliers and bend it out around the stopper. That's it. When you reinstall dont forget to tighten the cable up again and make sure it's even as well.
Good Luck


----------



## Pipolicious (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: (twin2626)*

Thanks for the response Twin.
Hate to be a pain but I'm trying to make sure I understand. Picture being worth a thousand words and all, here is a a link to a pic that another guy posted.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4642973
In that pic the red part is what's giving me trouble. I pulled the clip but am unsure how I get the cable off that bracket. Is that the part you're saying I should grab with the pliers? Or are you talking about the ball end?
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

Yah i was talking about the ball. Pull the clip out first. I didn't see that at first. I'm checking my Bentley right now and it says what I said first, to loosen then remove ball. Then remove clip and then it says the cable pulls out towards master cylinder.
Hopefully this works for you. Hey I have the Bentley manual send me your email and I'll try to send it to you. It might be too big but I'll try it anyways. 198MB


----------



## Pipolicious (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: (twin2626)*

OK. Thanks. I think that makes sense. I'll send you a PM with my email addy.
Thanks again.


----------

